# It's me or the dog - Sky 2



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

9.00 am daily at the moment. Definately worth recording and scanning to see if any of the training is relevant to you, or might be in the future. Victoria is a positive reinforcement training expert and I love her techniques - I appreciate that not everyone likes her!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We just watched an episode with an 8 month Schnauzer called Bailey, and saw a bit of the episode before. I haven't watched it before, but it was quite good I thought! xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

We start training tonight (YIKES)
I will tape the dog training programme as it could help - Treacle only has one issue - pulling on clothes and play biting the children!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Nadhak said:


> We start training tonight (YIKES)
> I will tape the dog training programme as it could help - Treacle only has one issue - pulling on clothes and play biting the children!


The problems/issues change as the puppy gets older and it is useful to see how Victoria deals with different problems that some dogs develop. More often the programmes deal with issues experienced with dogs rather than puppies.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I love Victoria, she is also on at 8am on pick tv for those without sky, and I think it's also sometimes on at two. Emma x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I've put it on series link so will watch every episode.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh thanks Cara, I've seen a few before and like Victoria's approach. Will record the series!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I watch it at 2pm when I do the ironing.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I love victoria stilwell and enjoy her programmes.We met her at crufts a few years back and she was just lovely! x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Oooooh lucky u Mandy! I'm such a fan, I think she is amazing. Emma x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

holicon said:


> I watch it at 2pm when I do the ironing.


Ah, just found that on the programme guide, it is a different chanel and the English series, so thank you, I hadn't spotted that was on again. The Sky 2 programme is the American series - both worth watching. Maybe that will inspire me to get my ironing board out this afternoon!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Isn't it funny how doggy people either love or hate a trainer!!! I like Victoria's methods and she obviously gets results, same as Ceaser Millan but you will find many people have wildly varying views on what is good and what isn't. Some will love and some will hate.....I wonder who is the PERFECT trainer?!?!?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Her on screen image is a bit full on but I'm sure the real person is lovely and I have been known to sit in bed, balancing my laptop on my knees whilst watching her on 4OD while munching Jaffa cakes. The interesting thing is that she's not really training the dogs, she's training the owners.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> Isn't it funny how doggy people either love or hate a trainer!!! I like Victoria's methods and she obviously gets results, same as Ceaser Millan but you will find many people have wildly varying views on what is good and what isn't. Some will love and some will hate.....I wonder who is the PERFECT trainer?!?!?


Ummm - must confuse that I hate Cesar Millan


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think you hit the nail on the head there, Mandy. There is no perfect trainer, because they are all training us and not the dog, and we all react differently to different people!

I read her book and loved it, and then watched the series and she scared me a bit! She would definitely be the perfect trainer for me - I would do whatever she told me to!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> We start training tonight (YIKES)
> I will tape the dog training programme as it could help - Treacle only has one issue - pulling on clothes and play biting the children!


Hi - I wouldn't worry too much about the clothes thing. Rosie frustrated me so much with this and i just couldn't find a way of getting her to stop, because it was generally when she was out of my reach and it was just SO often. I used to get quite upset about it, and my kids both have clothes with little teeth holes in them.

And then one day I just realised that she didn't do it any more (to be fair, she moved on to just knocking them over, but at least the clothes pulling stopped )

I'd knock the biting on the head quickly though, if I were you, as to me that is a more serious issue. Read JukeeDoodle's posts on holding the muzzle - that's what worked for us.


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ooh, thanks for this - have set up both programes on a series link. Wonder what Biscuit will make of them - she was transfixed by an advert for dog food with a dog leaping about on the tv earlier. Let's hope she's got her furry ears switched on and listens to Victoria  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip Cara. x


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> We start training tonight (YIKES)
> I will tape the dog training programme as it could help - Treacle only has one issue - pulling on clothes and play biting the children!


please dont worry about this behavior, its what puppies do its normal

ignore her, give her no attention , when she calms down praise her, im off to work now and dont have a great deal of time but i've [email protected]'d this from a post i made last night you can use the same methods they work for all puppies 

have you tried yelping when she bites? often puppies who have learned good bite inhibition from their siblings will stop when you yelp, if she wont then ignore her fold your arms, turn your back on her once shes calmed praise her and give her a treat, its also good to give her time out area when shes over excited somewhere she can wind down give her something nice to play with like maybe a kong stuffed with something tasty, puppies arnt trying to dominate they arnt biting or growling because they are being aggressive its all normal behaviour. .Training should be a pleasant for dogs theres no need to tap them or shake their noses, they learn amazingly with positive and kind methods

and the free download
http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/syp-month/

just quickly adding to this, kids can over excite puppies when they run around as kids do, just remove the puppy from the situation untill the children are calm. But this is all perfectly normal puppy behaviour. I would recommend you take puppy along to puppy classes when she reaches 14 weeks,a good APDT trainer will show you how to train your puppy with kind humane and Very effective methods. Heres the link you should be able to find classes in your area

http://www.apdt.co.uk/


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with those that say they are training the people not the dogs, dogs want to please and be part of the family. The owners are the ones that need the training on how to communicate their wants to their animals. ALL trainers are in effect teaching people.......and they don't even realise I do watch all doggy series I find though, It's me or the dog, The dog whisperer, pit bulls and parolees the list goes on, its my revenge for the football season!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Doodlebug - have just witnessed her hanging off my daughters Pyjama leg - told her to freeze and look away - it worked!! 
The trouble was the children thought it was funny when she was 8 weeks old but now she is getting bigger it is more of a problem!


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Thanks Doodlebug - have just witnessed her hanging off my daughters Pyjama leg - told her to freeze and look away - it worked!!
> The trouble was the children thought it was funny when she was 8 weeks old but now she is getting bigger it is more of a problem!


 blinking kids!

ive just amended my post not sure if youve seen the last bit about APDT puppy classes?

and you're welcome


----------



## lcasalino (May 12, 2011)

I love Victoria!!! I watch the show whenever I am home. She has great techniques that really work with my dog, Bentley.


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

I've been watching it with my son, it has been great as he has wanted to try all of her training tips on Rio. I am really pleased as lots of them are working


----------

